# Paying Skype



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Trying to connect to Skype but don't have a bank card , seem to be plenty of prepaid cards around but no here.
Skype have a western union connection but no one knows how it work including WU and Skype,
Any one got any ideas or know of other VOIP.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Skype also has free usage from computer to computer. Another one is called Magic Jack but I know nothing of how it works etc


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Ok old story want to ring my mother but can't pay Skype.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

If your mother lives abroad in US, UK etc then you can create an account with her residential address and pay by credit card.

Skype has Skype mobile format too besides PC-PC, for mutual users. Skype is available and restricted in specific countries. 

Another recent application is "fring"--comparably economical than S recommended for its lesser dropped calls. Just download from its Appstore.

Have a lovely chat with your mother.


----------



## justice (Nov 26, 2012)

If you and your mom have smart phone, you can also download an application called " Tango" its free application. With Tango, you can actually make phone free international phone calls, free video calls, free sms also you can leave video message. But you both must have the application. Once you and her both download the app make sure you do have her mobile number stored in your phone. Than just go to menu and tap on "update contacts" once you see her on your contact list, than you can start making video phone calls or regular phone calls for totally free. This is what I use when I am traveling abroad to stay in contact with my family back in US.


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

I pay my subscription via Paypal. If that's not an option for you, though, the quickest way to get a bank card is to get an UnionBank EON Cyber account. 

Just go to the union bank website (or drop by an office), fill out the application, and you'll be able to pick up your card 2 days later. There's a 350 peso fee per year.. so give them the 350 pesos + whatever you need to pay your skype subscription and voila, you have a quick bank card to use for things like Skype.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

OK THANK YOU some times i find some thing on Amazon so will do.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Any card you recommend rather than checking them all out for the best deal?


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Ok thanks did;t know yahoo did PC to landline so will check it out.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Glen,

I have been using a MagicJack for the last couple of years. Really cheap. I paid $100 for 5 years plus $60 for the device (hooks up to your computer via USB). Free calls to the US/Canada as long as you have WiFi. There is a new model that doesn't require using a computer called a MagicJack Plus. You plug it directly into your Wireless router (via Ethernet). They also have an app for Android and Apple. You can load the app on your smartphone and log in with your account. You can then make/receive the Phone calls (via WiFi) on your smartphone. Also, your friends can call you using the same app without having an account (they just can't receive calls). The calls actually seem to be clearer via the smartphone than the analog handset you plug directly into the device.

Jon


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Ok will look it up who sell them?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Glen48 said:


> Ok will look it up who sell them?


magicJack

Also, you can load international minutes too. I overlooked that you are calling Australia. Also, you could get 2, one for your mom and one for you. It also comes with voice mail (emailed to you).

I believe that you can also just procure a number from them (no device) and get the same functionality via your smartphone. You will have to engage them on their Tech Support Chat to purchase just a number....


----------



## paybaxz (Jun 22, 2011)

Magicjack is excellent for this purpose!

If you have it with a US area code... then you can call the US FREE...from anywhere on the planet (virtually).... If your mother has it too... she can call you FREE.... International rates to other countries are very reasonable... good luck... (say hi to Mom...  )


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

ok looking it up now


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

jon1 said:


> Glen,
> 
> I have been using a MagicJack for the last couple of years. Really cheap. I paid $100 for 5 years plus $60 for the device (hooks up to your computer via USB). Free calls to the US/Canada as long as you have WiFi. There is a new model that doesn't require using a computer called a MagicJack Plus. You plug it directly into your Wireless router (via Ethernet). They also have an app for Android and Apple. You can load the app on your smartphone and log in with your account. You can then make/receive the Phone calls (via WiFi) on your smartphone. Also, your friends can call you using the same app without having an account (they just can't receive calls). The calls actually seem to be clearer via the smartphone than the analog handset you plug directly into the device.
> 
> Jon


Used MagicJack for several years in Kuwait. Have not tried it here as I use different Android Apps


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Installed a Magic Jack Plus a couple weeks ago in Angeles City and calling the US is now like calling from across the street. Super clear, but we also have great internet service from ClarkCom.


----------

